# April 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Mar 23, 2014)

Poll closes March 28th at 11:59 PM GMT.

Click here for the current time


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 23, 2014)

These are all great prompt ideas.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 23, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> These are all great prompt ideas.



Agree.

If A _Children's story_ wins, I was wondering whether to take it as a prompt in itself, or try and write a children's story to include one of the other prompts.


----------



## spartan928 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gargh said:


> Agree.
> 
> If A _Children's story_ wins, I was wondering whether to take it as a prompt in itself, or try and write a children's story to include one of the other prompts.


 

Either/or, why not?


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2014)

There is no nudity in this lot.


----------



## shinyford (Mar 24, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> There is no nudity in this lot.


Funny - I see nudity in all of them. (Apart from 'A Children's Story', of course. Ahem.)


----------



## SinJinQLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask questions.

I don't get it. So if the prompt to win is A Child's Story, does that mean the story needs to include this line somewhere within? Or be a story for a child? Or be a story about a child? Or a story told by a child, from a child's perspective? What if it's a horror story that simply has a child in it, would that count? This is my first time, so please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## shinyford (Mar 27, 2014)

SinJinQLB said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask questions.
> 
> I don't get it. So if the prompt to win is A Child's Story, does that mean the story needs to include this line somewhere within? Or be a story for a child? Or be a story about a child? Or a story told by a child, from a child's perspective? What if it's a horror story that simply has a child in it, would that count? This is my first time, so please excuse my ignorance.


The way these competitions work is that we get a prompt. And that's it: the theme that's voted for is just a prompt. The idea is, you write 650 words or fewer on... whatever that prompt inspires you to write. You can include the line in the title or narrative, or not, as you choose.

So any and all of your suggestions are acceptable, I think. It's whatever that phrase makes you want to write.

Best of luck with it!


----------

